# greetings from pa



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome and glad you're here!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Sounds like you're off to a great start. This forum is a great resource for learning more. I'm a big user of the 'search' function: for many of my questions I can usually find several threads (no waiting for answers!).

Are you involved with a local bee club? Clubs are good places to find mentors and get connected to the local beekeeping community. Looks like there are a couple near you:
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/Reports/Map/Contacts and Inspectors.htm#


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## katers (Apr 7, 2010)

There is a wonderful club near me with great beekeepers. That is where I got set up with a great beekeeper who I got the early packages from. 

I am also lucky because my husband takes care of the department of horticulture greenhouses at Penn State. He has been talking with the PSU beekeepers because they are increasing their hives around the greenhouses. The PSU people are great and are super willing to give advice.

I like beesource because I'm interested in doing weird things, I started out traditionally to get comfortable but I want to branch out. I want to build a bee condo and next year I am going to try to do a 2 queen system. I've had some discouragement from beekeepers who say that it "isn't worth all the work". But this is my hobby... the whole idea is to spend time on it. Beesource is great because every point of view is out there.

Also what is up with people feeling the hate for top bar hives and foundationless frames?


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hi Kate,
I am a TBH beekeeper near Pgh. I have one hive that I started last year and made it through the winter. I will spit it into another TBH later this month if the weather continues to be conducive. 
I PM's you with the name of a local TBH and warre beek in Penn State, nice guy, will give you any help you need.
Carrie


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Kate. Welcome.I am starting out this year. I get my bees in 10 days. I am also experamenting and running a traditional and a top bar hive. I find that some people think if you cant use an extractor to get honey, then you are just playing around and not a "serious beekeeper". This is a hobby for me. I have 8 chickens because I like them, the eggs are a bonus. I want bees for similar reasons, to support them and I hope to get honey. Wax from the top bars will be a bonus soI can do soap or candles. Good luck to you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, radical beekeeping is easier than stealth beekeeping, where it is illegal.


----------



## katers (Apr 7, 2010)

I also have chickens as pets as well as a few ducks. There seem to be quite a few hobby beekeepers that have chickens too.... interesting. 

Meri B I know what you mean about the extractor. I want to get wax I don't mind sacrificing some honey yields in order to get it. There is a web site http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com that is really good. This woman, Linda, has a blog about her beekeeping adventures in Atlanta and she has really great videos about how to crush and strain and all sorts of other things. I find it very helpful.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I will check it out. Thanks Kater.


----------



## DaveinDeal (Mar 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum, im a newbie as well and started to late to get any bees so am waiting for the swarms.

t: me and my wife are very frugle and grow all our own veg, recycle everything we can use and yes we have 12 chickens, so that trate of beeks and chickens looks to be getting worse


----------

